# Seeds



## PAWPAW50 (Aug 7, 2014)

WHAT IS A CATATONIC SEED WHAT KIND  IS IT:bump:


----------



## kaotik (Aug 7, 2014)

you mean caNNatonic?
it's a marijuana strain, one of the medical types said to contain a decently equal CBD/THC ratio.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Aug 7, 2014)

theres def a Cannatonic clone around that's 3:1 CBD:THC....


----------



## PAWPAW50 (Aug 9, 2014)

THANK YOU
:volcano vaporizer:


----------



## vostok (Aug 9, 2014)

here: https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?threadid=246190


----------

